# DTV Local HD Channels ?



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

When D* starts carrying HD channels in Buffalo, NY, will D* carry all local HD channels or will they just carry the primary network feed? 

Ex: Channel 2 in our area has HD channel 2.1 NBC and 2.2 NBC weatherplus
Channel 4.1 CBS, 4.2 weather radar. :sure: 


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

We only get the primary channel and no sub-channels, I think this is standard because of bandwidth issues.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks for the information.

Jim


----------

